# SAGE...Older Golden NEEDS HELP ASAP...



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

If this doesn't tug on your heart strings, I don't know what does....


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm going to send this to Almost Heaven GR Rescue & Santuary.
I know it's a long way from Lake Tahoe to W Virginia..you never know they might can help Sage.

Hey Steve...what about Homeward Bound??? They would be closer.

*Charlotte*
*(MotherHen)*
*Wilson & Rocky*


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Any help I'm sure they would LOVE...
What ever Rescue he goes too it looks like he needs 
water therepy, so hopefully the rescue will be able to provide it!
Thanks gang...


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> Any help I'm sure they would LOVE...
> What ever Rescue he goes too it looks like he needs
> water therepy, so hopefully the rescue will be able to provide it!
> Thanks gang...


Wow! AHGRR is a wwwwwwwaaaaaaaaayyyyysssssss away from Sage. Aren't there any closer GR rescues than that?

We deal with AHGRR a lot (got Jordie from Carol--a GRRREAT rescue organization)--if they are willing to take Sage, we'd love to help out with the transport. 

If the transport DOES happen (and it comes through SW PA)--PLEASE IM us--we sometimes miss transport offers.

Best of luck, Sage! Maybe we'll see you sooner than you think!

SJ


----------



## Nicolle (Dec 25, 2007)

I contacted Jody at Homeward Bound and she said that they would take Sage. I will follow up to see how things play out.

Deborah Nicolle
So. California Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

I will send to my friends in AZ.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I am in awe of Homeward Bound GRR. Jody seems to never turn away a golden in need. We adopted Tia from there in August. I sure wish we lived closer so Julia and I could volunteer there. It is an AWESOME organization! Sage will be pampered at HBGRR, and Jody is phenomenal at finding just the right home for the dogs.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Just talked to Susan at the shelter and she and Jody are working out the details of the rescue and the transport. Sage acutally went out without wheels today, just Susan helping support him, and did real well. Jackson's mom is right about Jody - she has the knack for finding JUST the right family for the right dog--it's uncanny. Soooo, if things go as plan Sage will be an HBGRR resident before too much longer and get the love and care he deserves.


----------



## Team Alfie (Jun 4, 2008)

Look at that Golden spirit smiling through it all!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Just talked to Susan at the shelter and she and Jody are working out the details of the rescue and the transport. Sage acutally went out without wheels today, just Susan helping support him, and did real well. Jackson's mom is right about Jody - she has the knack for finding JUST the right family for the right dog--it's uncanny. Soooo, if things go as plan Sage will be an HBGRR resident before too much longer and get the love and care he deserves.


Awesome, totally awesome!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Sage...that smile, his will and spirit!!

You guys (all involved in rescue, at every level) are incredible, the way you network and make things happen for these wonderful Goldens in need. 

~Jackie


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you, JODY!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Paperwork to be finished tomorrow and Susan from Tahoe Animal Control transporting on Sunday. Sage will be at the Sanctuary Sunday meeting all his new buddies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*you are ALL ANGELS*

ALL OF YOU ARE ANGELS!!

MY HEART was breaking for Sage, but now I Know he will be happy and loved since he's going to Homeward Bound!!!


----------



## Nicolle (Dec 25, 2007)

That is wonderful news. Thanks Steve for the update on HB and Sage. What a wonderful holiday this will be for Sage.

I am in constant awe of Homeward Bound and Jody. I constantly call her asking for help and/or advice...and she is so generous with both.

BTW...I just did a transport for HB today...a car full of golden waifs.

Deborah Nicolle
So. California Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

This is a Christmas miracle, for sure. Sage could not be in better hands. Wish I could do more to help this wonderful rescue.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

You all amaze me, and make my heart go mushy!!


----------



## Nicolle (Dec 25, 2007)

Sage is now at Homeward Bound and charming everyone there.....bless his heart.

Big thank you to Homeward Bound for stepping up for this sweet boy.

Deborah
So. California Golden Retreiver Rescue


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Been a few months, do we know if Sage every found a fur ever home?


----------

